# Sillosock 3D blue geese



## fishingdiago (Nov 16, 2008)

I am considering buying some sillosock 3D blue decoys to use with the sillosock economy decoys I put out. Does anyone have any experience with them.? Are they durable, do they pack well?

Also if anyone has any experience with the sillosock mallard decoys I would apreciate hearing your opinion.

Thanks alot!

Jim


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Search on all the snow goose forums. I can't remember where, but someone posted up a lot of different pictures and ideas for stacking and storing the 3d heads. I used a tote and can get in 2 dozen per tote. Takes up a lot more room, but they stay a lot cleaner.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

yea.. i use mostly 3d blues to fill out the spread.. the carriers i made work alot better for me than tubs..

the decoys hold up fine, but i have soem of the first so idk if they fixed to or not, but i added a staple the hold the bag into the slot ...

i'll post up what pics i can find of the racks..


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

each rack holds 5dz with the 3d heads..


----------

